# Anthroview - Issue #1 - taking submissions (Paid)



## Summercat (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey guys! If you already know what Anthroview is, just skip down to the KFJS. Otherwise, read on!

For those who don't know what Anthroview is, Anthroview: Anthropomorphics Review is a mini magazine that comes out approximately quarterly, dedicated to reviews and stories by the furry fandom, for the furry fandom. Anthroview is available in a limited hard copy, and unlimited e-copy. This project is not being run for-profit, but rather is being run to break even - by buying Anthroview, you aren't giving money to me so much as the authors and artists involved. If Anthroview ends up making money, well, that's just more money to pay artists and authors.

KFJS

I've been kinda delayed, but here's the info on Anthroview Issue #1:

The rate is still one penny per two words. My prefered method of payment is cutting a check and sending it to you, but alternative arrangements could possibly be worked (Using paypal requires me using a third party).

So, what type of articles am I looking for? I'm looking for basic how-tos, some information, interviews, convention reports, book/movie reviews, and the like. The focus is the furry fandom and things made by it. An in-depth review of 'Bitter Lake' would be nice, as well as any new books/stories that have come out.

I'm looking at about a 2000 word cap per article. If the final edit can't be broken down to less than 2004 words, I'm not rejecting it.

Payment of per-word is after reaching a mutually agreeable edit, either with me or a designated editor-assistant.

If you are interested in submitting to Anthroview, send me a note on FA or email me at bengaley.summercat[at]gmail.com , or post any questions you have http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2943773/ there.

Thanks!

Henry J. Thiel
Anthroview Editor in Chief.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 27, 2011)

I am interested in this and will be sending you a note so fast you wouldn't even BELIEB

wouldn't even


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 29, 2011)

What about anthro comic reviews? :3c


----------



## Summercat (Nov 30, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> What about anthro comic reviews? :3c



Yes, so long as they are part of the furry fandom - made by/for.


----------



## BRN (Nov 30, 2011)

Bah, this reminds me, I completely forgot to order a copy of the last issue. Is there an online version?


----------

